# Eclipse audio setup....opinions?



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

tell me what u think about this...if i'm ripped or not...


Eclipse
deck: cd3424 40wx4
6 1/2 fronts : sp8964 50w continuous/100w max
amp: ea3422 4 channel 490w max

installed: $900

also let me know what to do with rears...because they wanted me to put the sp8964 all around...but i wasn't really sure cuz i wanted to get subs later...so i duno...if this is an alright package...let me know...and tell me what kinda rears i should get...any opinion would be needed...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

You can get that headunit and amp online for $250 each
I can't find those speakers anywhere, did you mean the 8962? If so you can find those for $115.

Total that's $615, but buying online there is no warranty, so you would be paying $285 for a warranty and install. It's really up to you if you think that's worth it

You can do better for the money though, Eclipse makes nice headunits, their amps are decent, and their speakers (not the subs, the speakers) kinda suck. Those speakers are like the lowest of the low that they make, personally I would get a headunit in the same price range as that one you picked out (either from another company, or if you like that specific unit then that one, it's a good deck). Then I would get a JBL or Hifonics amp for the speakers, and then some Focal, Diamond, Boston Acoustics, or CDT components. Spend about the same amount of money, but it will be a better setup.

Basically, for the stuff you're getting that's a decent price IMO, but for that price you can do better by looking elsewhere. Forcing yourself to buy everything from one company will do nothing but hurt you, there is no company in existance that makes the best of everything, you have to pick and choose from different companies to build a great system.


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

i was doin some research online tonite...and i found Diamond audio speakers to be cheaper, but way better than the "eclipse 2-way point source" they wanted me to buy. those basterds...

still duno what to do with rears...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah, Diamond makes some nice speakers

As for rears, I would just get a cheap coax set and run them off of headunit power, if you want rears at all that is


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

i guess i might jus stick with the eclipse deck & amp...

as for speakers i'll probbaly get the Diamond Audio M661 component speakers...

how much should be spent on rears? $150 sounds good enough? cuz the M361i seems aight...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

$150 would be alright, I wouldn't go any higher though

It's really up to you, personally I wouldn't spend $50 on rear speakers. For one the bass is louder without them, since the sub can vent straight into the cabin (if you have a sub, if you don't and don't plan on getting one then just ignore everything I'm about to say). And two, they don't really add anything to the sound anyway, unless your front stage is inadequate. Unless you carry people around in your backseat all the time and they bitch when there's no rear speakers....but the way I see that is the passenger in the front gets good sound without the muddiness of rear speakers, while the passengers in the rear get a back massage, it's a win-win situation for everyone.


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

yea i read a lot about not gettin rears if u plan on gettin subs...but i probably wont get subs yet...so i'll jus buy some rears to replace the crappy stocks...

but i seriously dont know what kinda cheap, but strong & reliable enough speakers to buy for now...suggestions anyone? good ebay finds?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Diamond M66.1s kick some major ass. I have a pair that's about two years old and they absolutely scream. Fantastic midbass, bright highs, just a great all-around component setup. Some of the best speakers I've heard in their pricerange.


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

yea...i heard a lot of good reviews about them...so i bought it last nite from online...$280 shipped with 1 year warrenty...better than $350 from the audio place...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Focal Access, Infinity Reference, CDT classic, errrmm....Diamond, Boston Acoustics, Crystal

All of those will be able to hold their rated power and more and sound pretty decent, atleast as far as rear fill goes. Just look into coaxs from the cheap line in each company, see which one kicks you in the nuts and says "buy me". I had some Infinity Kappas before and they sucked, but I've heard the Reference line is better (yes they're lower/cheaper, it doesn't make any sense to me either).


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

2, 3 or 4 way for rears?

sorry if it sounds so ignorant...it's becuz i am when it comes to audio...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

As few as possible, unless the one you want (for some other reason) is 3-way or someting. Any more than 2 is just a waste really, they won't sound better with more speakers. They just do it to attract people who don't know what they're looking for and think more must be better.


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

thanks man...

i'm jus lookin for some rears that can handle some bass till i get subs...


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

Opinions for the rears:

*Diamond Audio m361i* or *Boston Acoustics FX6* ???

a lot of good reviews for the FX6, but the cons are usually about no midbass...and i dont know much crap about the m361i...a couple good reviews...but they didn't mention no cons...i'm sure there is...what you guyz think? i need atleast _some_ bass till someone sends me some free subs...hehe


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

blackgxe99 said:


> Opinions for the rears:
> 
> *Diamond Audio m361i* or *Boston Acoustics FX6* ???




I think you'd be very happy with either set. The rear fill is not very picky. You'd do well with just about any speaker you set back there.

Since you've purchases Diamond Components up front might as well get the m361i's for the rear.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

Ok, this is what i got so far:

Eclipse EA3422 4-Channel Amp: (Ebay) $220

Diamond Audio m66.1 Component Speakers: (Online) $250

Diamond Audio m361i Speakers: (Online) $150

Note: Could've been cheaper if it wasn't for shipping because I live in Hawaii...ground shipping would've been free if i lived in the mainland....

Im gonna buy a head unit from the dealer cause i dont want them to screw around with installation cuz i didn't buy notin from them...hehe...

I ain't stickin with the crappy Eclipse CD3424 unit they recommended...since i saved some money from buying the other stuff online, i'll probably upgrade with the CD3434 ($299)...or perhaps the CD5444...although i dont know how much it cost...can't find it anywhere online...anyone know?

as for Subs...when i get the money again...


----------

